# Peco N Scale track cleaning problem after ballasting



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not a 'beginner', but this is a beginner question;
I have been unable to fully clean off the residue of Elmer's glue (assuming that is what it is) off the track that has changed the appearance from bright Nickle Silver to a 'brass' look causing poor electrical contact. Apparent when looking at track that hasn't been ballasted.

I've used a non abrasive 'track erasure' and Mineral Spirits to no avail. Any ideas? I have ordered two different abrasive track cleaners, one being Pecos.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if it's actually elmers white glue, the only method that will -safely- take it off is to dampen it and gradually rub it off ... grab a stiff sponge and dampen it ... better to do it when it's fresh and still damp ..elmers is water soluble , others may not be ..


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

It's Elmers. How about the discoloring?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I wrap an eraser with a scrap piece of old T-shirt material, and use rubbing alcohol to go "scrub" then top of the rail.

You need to get the glue wet so it will resolve. Sanding with an abrasive isn't a good method.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Elmers glue should be both fairly easy to remove and should not cause any abnormal discoloration in the metal. That's fairly odd, especially if mineral spirits won't fix the problem, I'm not sure what to tell you. Sounds more like you have some kind of lacquer on the rails.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Check the rail joiners. You may have gotten the mixture into them and it makes a great insulator. I know this isn’t good news if the track is already ballasted. I learned the hard way to put a little piece of painters tape over the rail joints.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

*CTValleyRR;*
Track just past the ballasted portion doesn't have the coloration.

*prrfan*;
Each section of flex track is separately powere by jumpers. It's sections within are the problems. Move 1/2 inch, engine starts.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

videobruce said:


> *prrfan*;
> Each section of flex track is separately powere by jumpers. It's sections within are the problems. Move 1/2 inch, engine starts.


there is something on top of the rails, they are not clean, go over it again ...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

It takes a while to soften the glue. Try a t-shirt material wrapped around an old school eraser soaked in rubbing alcohol. Just clean the tops of the rails.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The trick is you have to keep the rag or whatever clean or you're just spreading the glue around.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You might have to bring out the big guns, like metal polish, or a very mild abrasive (1000 grit sandpaper).


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks like 'scrapping' the rails w/ a Exacto knife (dragging it across both using the rounded back of the blade each at a 45 degree angle) and some 91% Isopropyl Alcohol may be doing the trick.
I could see some of the white residue come off in spots.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Is the use of a large washer to burnish the track appropriate here? Seems like that would remove the glue and heal any prior efforts that may have left a lot of scratches on the top of the track.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Lemonhawk said:


> Is the use of a large washer to burnish the track appropriate here?


maybe, best off to remove the glue on the railheads first [in a separate operation]


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Just make sure the washer hasn't been galvanized to prevent rusting, Most steel washers have at least a thin coat of zinc, since no one will buy surface rusted washers. I'd use a stainless steel washer for burnishing, it's harder than steel and usually has a smoother surface.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

After the surface has been cleaned, would I still benefit from a SS washer?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

videobruce said:


> After the surface has been cleaned, would I still benefit from a SS washer?


It depends on what you used to clean it. If you had to resort to abrasives that may have left scratches in the metal, then yes. Otherwise, there really isn't much benefit to burnishing your rails.


----------

